# Putnam, Newton, Jasper or somewhere close by...



## Ludlow75 (Jan 3, 2017)

Currently in an great club in Wilkes Co but needing something a little closer to home.  I have 2 boys ages 5 and 2 that I need to get into the woods more.  Tignall is just too far to take our 2 yr old (so says Momma) for a whole weekend.  My oldest enjoys staying the whole weekend but next season I will be handling 2 spider monkeys instead of 1.  Need a family oriented club  within 30-45 minutes from Covington.


----------



## rodwill1234 (Feb 2, 2017)

*bang bang club*



Ludlow75 said:


> Currently in an great club in Wilkes Co but needing something a little closer to home.  I have 2 boys ages 5 and 2 that I need to get into the woods more.  Tignall is just too far to take our 2 yr old (so says Momma) for a whole weekend.  My oldest enjoys staying the whole weekend but next season I will be handling 2 spider monkeys instead of 1.  Need a family oriented club  within 30-45 minutes from Covington.



Hello i have a club in Putnam co 450 arcs private property with managed large bucks and turkey also right near up to lake Sinclair call me if interested ,,,,,Rodney at 770-380-3830


----------



## TJ Robinson (Feb 7, 2017)

Rodney,
Are you still needing members for your Putnam county club?  My name is TJ Robinson and I have a 6yr old son and a wife who love to go hunting with me

Thanks for your time.


----------

